
Show HN: Build simple reusable checklists for your team - FrejNorling
https://firesub.com
======
FrejNorling
Hello hackers!

For the last year or so I’ve been building a checklist management app for
teams called Firesub.

The idea is to help make recurring tasks easy to remember and perform in a
consistent way across the team.

It is an app that let you create and manage checklists that you and your team
can follow whenever you need to perform a repetitive task like product
development, code deployments, code reviews etc.

There is a ton of awesome features like assign people to checklists, scheduled
checklists, email notifications when checklists is completed and so on, too
much to write here, so please “check it” out. =)

I would love to hear your thoughts and feedback.

Thanks!

/Frej

------
navd
This is for sure a problem. Especially when a lot of the existing solutions
like asana are overly complex and tend to try to run the entire dev cycle. I
think you've got a good starting point, keep it up, and congrats on the launch

~~~
FrejNorling
Thanks navd!

The goal is to keep it simple, a lot of Asana like products tend to be feature
bloated over time.

My solution is to work more with 3rd party integrations instead of trying to
fit all features imaginable into Firesub.

------
tmaly
great idea, I have something similar I built in 2006 on our internal network.
It is supper useful to have a list that is reused on a frequent basis.

~~~
FrejNorling
Thanks tmaly!

I hear a lot of teams have lots of different ways to manage simple repetitive
tasks across the team, like Google docs, email lists, schedules and so on. So
I built Firesub to try to simplify the work for teams.

